# honing stone for router bits?



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Can I use a honing stone to get a little more life out of my carbide tipped router bits?

If I can, what would be the best type of stone to get?

thanks,
Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg
Diamond type are the best but it's hard to put that edge back on carb.tip router bits.

H3130 10 pc. Diamond File Set
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h3130

H1423 Diamond Pocket file 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h1423

Bj


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks BJ...I'm using a 1/2" point cutting roundover bit to cut a lot of grooves in MDF. 
It doesn't take long before I feel the bit dulling. I'll probably try to find a flat diamond honing stone with a real fine grit to try to touch-up the cutting face.

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gregW
You'er Welcome 

MDF will nail the cheap bits and some of the good also just about any man made wood will do it , glues,resin, are hard when the setup and they will have dirt in the boards that is like sand paper.
Look for a 600 and 800 grit , I think I saw one at Rockler at one time or LeeValley...

Bj 



gregW said:


> thanks BJ...I'm using a 1/2" point cutting roundover bit to cut a lot of grooves in MDF.
> It doesn't take long before I feel the bit dulling. I'll probably try to find a flat diamond honing stone with a real fine grit to try to touch-up the cutting face.
> 
> Greg


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most woodworking stores also offer a bit sharpening service. It is cheaper to sharpen than to purchase new but you are limited on the number of sharpenings before you have to replace the bit.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I read somewhere where a guy has been doing it for years...

He used a few short strokes with a diamond file... that was it... real simple...

I tried to find the message / article... couldn't find it...


----------

